# Nibbling



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Recently Cash has started nibbling on anything soft - blankets, pillows, the bed... 

He doesn't rip this stuff up, he just nibbles on it like little love bites. Does anyone else's V do this?

Here's a quick video of him doing it:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnqcTTSgs-E&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Must dash (Nov 15, 2012)

Our 18 week old pup does this to my rug. Anything with short fibres is nibbled, anything fluffy that she can get a grip on, is tugged at and pulled to rip it. It's quite funny to watch her nibble the rug and as yet has caused no damage to it


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

After every meal our boy does exactly the same. We usually take the blanket out of his mouth. Usually takes about 10 minutes of supervision before the boy settles. But we always interrupt him. By now, he knows drop very well. Just needs constant reminders. 

/


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah did that for about 6 months all told. She started with the nibbling you showed, and then moved on to pulling the stitches out of some of her toys. Not shredding the toys, mind you, literally removing the stitches like you would remove a hem. Once she had that fine degree of control with her teeth mastered, she seemed to get bored of the activity and has more or less stopped.


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Ziva is 3 1/2 and still does the nibbling... she never tears anything up while doing it.... she does blankets, pillows, toys...it reminds me of a little child rubbing the edge of a blanket with the slippery satin along the edge .... I think maybe a soothing habit ... not sure....but she's always done it.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

My Astro does this........to my ears. . I love it so much I've trained him to nibble my ear on command.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

This may be wrong...
but my boy nibbles my ears too!!
I love it ;D ,but when my husband or friends see him doing it they say it's disgusting :'(


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Ear nibbling is pretty funny - Cash will nibble on my fingernails, but he's never tried my ears!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

My Ruby doesn't do this but I just wanted to comment on how cute the video is. Cash has beautiful eyes.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Cooper is a nose nibbler! It's so cute because my husband totally lets him do it (when he gives him permission, of course).


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I think we need a video of the nose nibbling Cooper!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sam also nibbles on my ears... I have very clean ears ever since.


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Chuck does this to our noses and our chins.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Vida said:


> This may be wrong...
> but my boy nibbles my ears too!!
> I love it ;D ,but when my husband or friends see him doing it they say it's disgusting :'(


Like most things in life vida............... it's only wrong if you get caught!!!


----------

